# One tube and ovary, diabetes and thyroid problems....



## rep1984 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone me and my bf have been trying for nearly 3 years now and have had no luck at all. i was told i had pcos and cysts on my ovary's so was put on metaformin and was sent for a internal scan, i was then sent to gyne and was told i needed an op which i had in april this year, turns out my insides had stuck together and ended up having a 4 hour op to free it all up and free my tubes to which ,my left tube and ovary they managed to do bu no luck for my right. I have had 21 day bloods and am ovulating normally. The hospital have giving my 6 months to fall pregant  as this would be the best time for it to happen. My 6 moths is up in october. At 27 i just wonder if i will ever get there.  sorry to go on and i know there are people out there who have worse and i'm very lucky to have my 8 year old son to start with. 
Ny advice that could be given to help me get the positive result would be great. 
rachael xxx


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi, I have an 18 month old son and I also have diabetes, currently I have been told I can't even try to have another one due to the diabetes which has affected my eyes, but I'm hoping that this won't be a permanent situation (although no one can tell me for sure).

Sorry can't give you any specific advice but hang on in there, I know how you must feel that you are very lucky to have the one but want another.
Were you diabetic when you had your son? Pregnancy and diabetes is no picnic, but I found I got a lot of support from the medical professionals. It was a struggle towards the end as my blood sugars kept dropping, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat if only I could! I'm hoping by next year they will say my eye condition has stabilised but it will still be a big risk to take in case it flares up again due to the pregnancy. Sometimes I think I'm mad to even risk it but the desire for another child is overwhelming.

Best of luck hope your luck turns soon x


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there.  I attended Randine Lewis' infertility cure and she talked of people with one ovary opposite of the tube that existed who obtained pregnancy.  The body is amazing and those tubes are flexible...so it's  in the realm of possibility.  Wishing you all the best.


----------

